# [RISOLTO] xorg (server X) non si avvia _no screen found

## KinG-InFeT

dai log

```
[  2510.180] 

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

[  2510.239] 

X.Org X Server 1.8.1.901 (1.8.2 RC 1)

Release Date: 2010-05-11

[  2510.262] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[  2510.269] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 i686 Gentoo

[  2510.277] Current Operating System: Linux KinG-InFeT 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Fri Jun 18 15:26:13 GMT 2010 i686

[  2510.292] Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/hda3

[  2510.300] Build Date: 18 June 2010  03:45:13PM

[  2510.308]  

[  2510.315] Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

[  2510.323]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[  2510.339] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  2510.364] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jun 18 16:22:34 2010

[  2510.372] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[  2510.380] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  2510.388] (==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

[  2510.388] (**) |-->Screen "Screen" (0)

[  2510.388] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor"

[  2510.388] (**) |   |-->Device "Intel"

[  2510.388] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

[  2510.388] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

[  2510.388] (**) Option "DontZap" "false"

[  2510.388] (**) Option "AutoAddDevices" "off"

[  2510.388] (**) Not automatically adding devices

[  2510.388] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[  2510.389] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[  2510.389]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  2510.389] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[  2510.389]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  2510.389] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[  2510.389]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  2510.389] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[  2510.389]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  2510.389] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[  2510.389]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  2510.389] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[  2510.389]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  2510.389] (==) FontPath set to:

   

[  2510.389] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[  2510.389] (**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

[  2510.389] (**) Extension "RENDER" is enabled

[  2510.389] (II) Loader magic: 0x81efae0

[  2510.389] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  2510.389]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  2510.389]    X.Org Video Driver: 7.0

[  2510.389]    X.Org XInput driver : 9.0

[  2510.389]    X.Org Server Extension : 3.0

[  2510.495] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2e32:1043:836d Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xfe400000/4194304, 0xe0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000dc00/8

[  2510.495] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  2510.495] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  2510.495] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  2510.495] (II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  2510.495] (II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  2510.495] (II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  2510.495] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[  2510.495] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[  2510.495] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  2510.495]    compiled for 1.8.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

[  2510.495]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  2510.495]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0

[  2510.495] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[  2510.495] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[  2510.495] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[  2510.495] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  2510.495]    compiled for 1.8.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

[  2510.495]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0

[  2510.495] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[  2510.495] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[  2510.496] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[  2510.496] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  2510.496]    compiled for 1.8.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

[  2510.496]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  2510.496]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0

[  2510.496] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  2510.496] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[  2510.496] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[  2510.496] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[  2510.496] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[  2510.496] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[  2510.496] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[  2510.496] (II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[  2510.496] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[  2510.496] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[  2510.496] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[  2510.496] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  2510.496]    compiled for 1.8.1.901, module version = 1.13.0

[  2510.496]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  2510.496]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0

[  2510.496] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[  2510.496] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[  2510.496] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[  2510.496] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  2510.496]    compiled for 1.8.1.901, module version = 1.2.0

[  2510.496]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0

[  2510.496] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[  2510.496] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[  2510.496] (II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[  2510.496] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  2510.497] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[  2510.497] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[  2510.497] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[  2510.497] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[  2510.497] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[  2510.497] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[  2510.497] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  2510.497] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[  2510.497] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  2510.497]    compiled for 1.8.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

[  2510.497]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0

[  2510.497] (==) AIGLX enabled

[  2510.497] (II) Loading extension GLX

[  2510.497] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[  2510.497] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[  2510.497] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  2510.497]    compiled for 1.8.1.901, module version = 2.11.0

[  2510.497]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  2510.497]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 7.0

[  2510.497] (II) LoadModule: "mouse"

[  2510.497] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

[  2510.497] (II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  2510.497]    compiled for 1.8.1.901, module version = 1.5.0

[  2510.497]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[  2510.497]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 9.0

[  2510.497] (II) LoadModule: "kbd"

[  2510.497] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

[  2510.497] (II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  2510.497]    compiled for 1.8.1.901, module version = 1.4.0

[  2510.497]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[  2510.497]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 9.0

[  2510.497] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

   965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

   4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale

[  2510.498] (--) using VT number 7

[  2510.506] (II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0

[  2510.507] (EE) intel(0): No kernel modesetting driver detected.

[  2510.507] (II) UnloadModule: "intel"

[  2510.507] (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

[  2510.507] 

Fatal server error:

[  2510.507] no screens found

[  2510.507] 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[  2510.507] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[  2510.507] 

```

ho provato di tutto e vi dico tutto tutto ...seguito guide su guide

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Intel_GMA

visto sul forum

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-790356-highlight-intel+0+kernel+modesetting+driver+detected.html

il mio hardware è:

MB: Asus P5QPL-AM

Video: Integrated Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (Intel® GMA X4500)

- Supports Microsoft® DirectX 10, OpenGL 2.1

- Supports RGB with max. resolution 2048 x 1536@75Hz 

scheda tecnica MB:

http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=08c0CULpvP1ZM9kT&templete=2

per favore aiutatemi....

----------

## ago

 * wrote:*   

> EE) intel(0): No kernel modesetting driver detected.

 

L'errore è chiaro  :Very Happy:  cmq dato che usi Xorg 1.8 come hai configurato il tutto?

----------

## KinG-InFeT

il prblema e che essendo chiaro il problema nel kernel è tutto sisemato non manca niente quell'errore per me è fasullo :S

xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Simple Layout"

   Screen      0  "Screen" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option "DontZap"        "false"

    Option "AutoAddDevices" "off"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

    Load  "dbe"

    Load  "record"

    Load  "dri2"

    Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

    Option      "CoreKeyboard"

    Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 40"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "Auto"   # Auto detect

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Intel"

        VendorName  "Intel"

        Driver      "intel"

        VideoRam    524288

        Option "RenderAccel" "true"

        Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"

        Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"

        Option "ExaNoComposite" "false"

        Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

        Option "DRI" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier      "Screen"

   Device          "Intel"

   Monitor         "Monitor"

   DefaultDepth    24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

    Option "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group  "video"

   Mode   0660

EndSection
```

----------

## ago

```
grep 915 /usr/src/linux/.config
```

cosa ti ritorna?

----------

## KinG-InFeT

telo detto è messo come modulo

```

CONFIG_DRM_I915=m

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y

```

EDIT: ho riavviato ho provato ad avviare startx e mi è uscito un nuovo errore e stranamente si è attivato anche il frame buffer con la risoluzione caricata a dovere (O_o bhà)

```
FATAL: Module fbcon not found.

The KEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

>Warning:    Type "ONE_LEVEL" hai 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                 ignoring extra symbols

Error from xkcomp are not fatal to the > server

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 58: twm: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 62: exec, xterm not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 60: xterm command not found

waiting for X server to shut down
```

.....

----------

## darkmanPPT

in questi casi io proverei:

-> installati xterm e twm

se il problema persiste, controllerei (magari non l'hai fatto) con 

```
revdep-rebuild -i -p
```

fai sapere

----------

## oRDeX

il messaggio dice che sta cercando di far partire twm...hai settato XSESSION?

----------

## KinG-InFeT

XSESSION non l'ho mai settata siccome utilizzo fluxbox che inserivo per l'avvio direttamente nel file xinirc

http://www.kinginfet.net/download/my_stuff/xinitrc.txt

quindi non ne ho bisogno....nn sò che fare

EDIT: provo come mi ha suggerito  darkman

RE-EDIT: darkman ti ringrazzio adesso ils erver X parte che una favola ^_^

----------

